# Minnow trapping



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

I wasn't sure where to put this topic so I figured I'd ask here. Have any of you guys tried trapping your own minnows?? If you have what is you're bait that has produced the most minnows. I'm trying to trap crappie sized minnows


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

I've got one of those cylinder looking traps and I've tried multiple times with bread and similar items and haven't got a thing. So either the minnows are too small or I'm doing it completely wrong


----------



## TuscRiverYaker (Apr 22, 2014)

I use the same style trap. Small creek going into the tusc by my house. I bait with dog food and a little bread. I also throw a piece of cheese is there. I usually get about 1 to 2 dozen every time. I set up a small cheap aquarium in my garage and keep them all year. 27 gallon aquarium and a small filter and they stay alive for a very long time. Its nice not having to worry about going to the bait shop every time I want to go out. Especially when the crappie start hitting good and the bait stores are sold out!


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

How long do you leave it in the water? A few hours or overnight?


----------



## TuscRiverYaker (Apr 22, 2014)

Usually overnight


----------



## TuscRiverYaker (Apr 22, 2014)

I also use a seine net every once in a while with my buddy. I use in an a little larger and deeper stream and get a lot of shiners


----------



## jbunn3 (Feb 22, 2015)

Dry dog food? Do you make bread balls?


----------



## TuscRiverYaker (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes dry dog food. And I just throw a piece of bread in there


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

The two man minnow seine will catch more minnows than the cage/trap style. The Umbrella net is my next choice if I have to catch minnows alone. No bait/food is needed for either of these methods. I do recommend "rounding up" the minnows when using the umbrella net. After you place the net in a likely area (downstream of minnows) wave your arms or walk around the net to spook the school into the net......It works really well

I've caught my own minnows for YEARS.....I really enjoy it and it's saved me a TON of cash. A 10 dollar net can pay itself off in one perch trip......lol. I get years out of my nets


----------



## jbunn3 (Feb 22, 2015)

Purchased a camper right on the Kokosing River down from Millwood. Want to try to catch all my bait for river fishing. Have my seine, trap, cast net. Any crawdad tips?


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Dry dog food and bread like previously stated. I would always get large chubs, great for Saugeye too big for crappie.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

The traps will catch crawdads also. I always used leftovers or raw bacon. 3 or 4' hole in a creek over night. Full of minnows dad's in the morning


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I like the traps just fine for the smaller minnows but when it comes to larger chubs or shiners, nothing beats a small rod, tiny barbless hook,tiny float and my 4 kids.takes me about a half hour and zero effort to kick back and watch them catch a dozen or so to go fishing with, plus I get to grade size myself.


----------



## jbunn3 (Feb 22, 2015)

Have had zero luck with crawdads! Obviously my bait of choice and location were in question. Have heard frozen fish guts (from oily fish) work, also hot dogs... Will be trying all as bait. Figured I would see if anyone here had suggestions.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I think meat and location for the crawdads. Chicken with scraps on the bones work great. Definitely maggots on a small hook with your ice rig for the chubbs!


----------



## Jon Yenulonis (Feb 9, 2014)

I wonder how this would effect this discussion. I came across this as a "2015-2016 changes" on the DNR webpage.

-Statewide, wild-caught baitfish cannot be released in waters other than those from which they are collected.

If that truly the is case, how could you even use baitfish from anywhere? the chances of dropping a minnow, or having one get off a hook while fishing is certainly a possibility...

Perhaps I'll have to research this a bit more.

Or, perhaps I misunderstood.

Jon


----------



## TuscRiverYaker (Apr 22, 2014)

If you find anything let me know... Kind of defeats the purpose of using live bait. Unless they consider feeder streams as a part of the main river.


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

I understand the law and why it's there and I would never intentionally release them but I wouldn't worry about dropping one or loosing one or two. I doubt they would be that strict with the law


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> The traps will catch crawdads also. I always used leftovers or raw bacon. 3 or 4' hole in a creek over night. Full of minnows dad's in the morning


The problem is I never have bacon left over &#128540;


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

jbunn3 said:


> Purchased a camper right on the Kokosing River down from Millwood. Want to try to catch all my bait for river fishing. Have my seine, trap, cast net. Any crawdad tips?



We have a camper not far down river from Ya in walhounding ours is on the Mohican about 3 miles from where the kokosing meets the Mohican. Epic fishing down that way!&#128512;


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Jon Yenulonis said:


> I wonder how this would effect this discussion. I came across this as a "2015-2016 changes" on the DNR webpage.
> -Statewide, wild-caught baitfish cannot be released in waters other than those from which they are collected.
> If that truly the is case, how could you even use baitfish from anywhere? the chances of dropping a minnow, or having one get off a hook while fishing is certainly a possibility...
> Perhaps I'll have to research this a bit more.
> ...


The regs wording does appear to be problematic. Started a new thread in the Lounge Section about it.


----------



## jbunn3 (Feb 22, 2015)

We are just down from Mill Rapids at The Caves Campground. Awesome smallie fishing, huge rock bass... If you have the right bait!! Hellgrammites and crawdads top the list


----------

